# Drew Gooden



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Why is Drew Gooden not signed yet ? What holding it up ?

Gooden is important for Memphis as they need as good a season they can get to avoid giving up too high a draft pick to Detroit.

Grizzlies starters:
PG-Jason Williams
SG-Shane Battier
SF-Drew Gooden
PF-Pau Gasol
C-Lorenzen Wright

Peace, Mike


----------



## JBH (Jul 22, 2002)

*hmm...*

Why doesn't the Grizzlies trade Gooden to Detroit to get back their 2003 first-round-pick and R. White f.e.

I would do that in a second, and IIMO it's a fair deal for both teams.

What do you think?


----------



## UofMark (Jun 14, 2002)

Gooden signed right before the 1st practice in late June. He played on the Summer league team. He is absolutely a Grizz!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I went to NBA.com then CBS sportsline and both sources telling me Gooden is yet to sign???!!!


----------



## Shadows (Jun 8, 2002)

They must be pretty slow. Because he will be a Grizz for 4 seasons.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Anyone think a sign and trade for Michael Redd would be reasonable. Redd is an up and coming player and would benefit the griz. The Griz would have to give up either Dickerson or Person, so I don't know how anyone feels about that. It's just a suggestion



word out


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

MightyRedd, please let NBA.com and CBS.sportsline know that they're lacking in upgrading their information because Gooden was signed a few days after the draft. 

And C-MO, no we're not ready to make a trade like that because we want to see how these guys are going to work out for us this season. Not unless it's Ray Allen, I don't think thats enticing enough for West. Remember, Person and Dickerson will be counted on for their outside shooting to open up things for Gasol and the other Bigs down low; so getting Redd will be defeating the purpose because he's not consistant enough.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Consistent enough???? The dude hit 9 threes in a game last year. Which broke a record Ray Allen set. I think your right, but Michael Redd is consistent enough from beyond the arc.


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*GET HIM!*

I think if we could get Redd for Person and maybe Knight then I'd do it becuase Redd is gonna be a real good 2 guard and if MikeD does come back healthy or gets hurt again he is great insurance!


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

You could just sign him outright. He hasn't been signed by anyone yet...


----------



## w-h-i-t-e-b-o-y (Jul 14, 2002)

*TRUE!*

We dont have enough money left under the cap. But the owner did say he was gonna open his wallet so lets get crazy! SIGN REDD!!!!


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

That would be awesome if Heisley ponied up the cash to sign Redd.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

I went to a chinese website and it said Yao Ming and Gooden are the only rookies that's yet to sign. Can anyone of you provide me a link saying Gooden is actually signed?

Once again I couldn't find any signing information of Gooden in NBA.com's transaction page. I am pretty sure the page is correct in all signings because it is NBA's officially webpage. So I seriously doubt that Gooden is signed.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

Fellas! The Grizz have used all or most of their mid-level exception, they can't afford Michael Redd. And why would the Bucks agree to a sign-and-trade? For WESLEY PERSON? What?

My guess is that Redd ends up in either Dallas or New York. I doubt that Milwaukee will match an unreasonably large offer of 6 yrs $34 mil (the same offer that Ricky Davis got). The Bucks have luxury tax issues, which is the reason they haven't signed Redd yet. It's also the reason they made that Glenn Robinson trade with Atlanta (although getting a 1st round pick from the Hawks is a major plus!).


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

Grizzlies have announced signing Gordan Giricek, Cezary Trybanski and Earl Watson but have not announced signing Gooden. Why would they announce those three and not announce the #4 overall pick? RealGM shows he signed on 7/3/02. Very confusing.
Grizzly News - http://www.nba.com/grizzlies/news/


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

JoeF, believe me when I say that Gooden signed about 2 days after being drafted. It was all over the local news and local newspapers when it happened because the guy was so eagered to start practicing with the summer league squad, but the Grizzlies wouldn't let him take the court because they hadn't completed his contract yet, then. But once they finished all the paper work with his agent he was out on the floor later that evening and practicing with the summer squad, and also talking about how it was so unbelieveable to get a pay-check and see so many zeros at the end of it. He also said after recieving that check, that his first priority was to purchase his daddy the dream house he always wanted so he could move out the ghettos of Oakland. But don't worry yourself with all of that screwed information because it'll all come to an end when the players report for camp in the next two weeks.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Drew Gooden has a very good work ethic. That is one of the reasons why he is so eager to get on the court. Work ethic is one of the things that Roy Williams instill in the players of his. When he was a frosh, he had no, and Roy was on him to get his ethic down, and now look at him. He is a very emotional player. He will be tremous(sp) for your team.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

you know what i call "consistent"?

Mike Dickerson shooting 3 pointers at a .433 clip his rookie season, and again above .400 in his soph. 

As a grizz fan of old (van city), trust me, mike dickerson can hit the open three. the only reason his numbers dropped a bit were because he was playing with hakeem in houston his rookie season, and 99-00 was the lockout year, which throws everyone off a bit (or a lot in big country's case)

PLUS, i have no idea why anyone repeatedly fails to include wesley person in anything. When i think of the last name person (chuck or wesley) i think, "cash from three land". This guy is goin to fill up the net once gasol establishes himself inside. think of what gasol will do as well, now that the guards cant cheat on him. last year, what was he gonna do, kick it out to rodney buford for the three? seriously.....

WE DONT NEED REDD!!!!!


----------

